
The problem of China's huge bike graveyards [video] - heshamg
http://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-asia-china-43999482/the-problem-of-china-s-huge-bike-graveyards
======
stephengillie
This is a failure of collection because buying new bikes is apparently cheaper
than the cost of collecting and repairing existing bikes. [0]

It's reminiscent of glass bottle deposits in the USA and other places.[1]
Should municipalities charge a mandatory $20 bike deposit? If nothing else, it
would incentivize beggars and others looking for a quick buck - they could
collect rogue bikes and return them for a deposit.

Not sure how to incentivize fixing bikes over replacing, short of a tax or
regulation on new bikes. Especially in cultures where even cell phones and
computers get replaced instead of fixed.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16964298](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16964298)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Container_deposit_legislation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Container_deposit_legislation)

------
dang
Related recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16961726](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16961726)

